# Search for new CDS 2020



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2020)

Interesting article from forum member and journalist Lee Berthiaume describing what most of us know already: The CDS is largely a political pick to push enact Government policy. We should not expect someone to rock the boat too hard against potentially Force-altering budget cuts due to massive Government deficits. Also included is a list of the 3-Leaf (star?) front runners including LGens Rouleau, Eyre, Menzinger and Coates as well as VAdm McDonald.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/next-defence-chief-will-signal-liberals-priorities-for-the-military-1.5102784


> Next defence chief will signal Liberals' priorities for the military
> 
> Lee Berthiaume
> The Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## FSTO (4 Mar 2021)

PuckChaser said:


> Interesting article from forum member and journalist Lee Berthiaume describing what most of us know already: The CDS is largely a political pick to push enact Government policy. We should not expect someone to rock the boat too hard against potentially Force-altering budget cuts due to massive Government deficits. Also included is a list of the 3-Leaf (star?) front runners including LGens Rouleau, Eyre, Menzinger and *Coates as well as VAdm McDonald.*
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/nex...iberals-priorities-for-the-military-1.5102784


Well that didn't age well.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Mar 2021)

There's a skeleton in everybody's closet - I can think of one or two in my own room.

The Ghosts That Haunt Me Now - Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## Weinie (4 Mar 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> There's a skeleton in everybody's closet - I can think of one or two in my own room.
> 
> The Ghosts That Haunt Me Now - Crash Test Dummies.


Skeletons are mostly OK. It's when you have living, breathing people crammed in *your* closet, or others who saw what you did in *your* closet, where the problems arise.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Mar 2021)

Weinie said:


> or others who saw what you did in *your* closet, where the problems arise.


So, don't get caught and it's fine???


----------



## Weinie (4 Mar 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> So, don't get caught and it's fine???


Not at all. If you read that into what I posted, then my bad for not being more descriptive. Trying to discriminate between stupid, and illegal/immoral. 

Skeletons for me and my generation mean stupid, non-illegal acts that only reflect badly on yourself, and caused no harm to others. We have almost all done something in our careers that, in retrospect, wasn't our most shining moment.

When the act is illegal, or causes lasting harm to others, and those folks have to live with the consequences, then I don't describe that as a skeleton, it is illegal/immoral.

Hope that explains it better.


----------



## dangerboy (25 Nov 2021)

And General Eyre is now the official CDS: Prime Minister announces the appointment of the Chief of the Defence Staff


----------



## dapaterson (25 Nov 2021)

Admiral McDonald has officially been terminated as CDS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463962424676077575


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Nov 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Admiral McDonald has officially been terminated as CDS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463962424676077575



Which calls for a meme:


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Nov 2021)

A straight shooter. 👍🏻


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2021)

41 days: Art McDonald's tenure as CDS.

41 years: the last time the CAF had a naval CDS who lasted more than a year.


----------



## MilEME09 (26 Nov 2021)

Funny, but it raises a valid point at the moment at our sky high turn over rate


----------

